# ADA online Aquajournal



## planter (4 Sep 2008)

WOW Just saw this on ADA japan

http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Sep 2008)

Another great find, thanks for sharing, having a look through I have noticed that amano areates the tanks for 14 hours after lights out  I am glad that I always left my air pump on over night.


----------



## Voo (4 Sep 2008)

It says he aerates the tank for 14 hours using a lily pipe - does that mean the filter doesn't run during the day, or it's an extra filter?

Also found this: http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/147_index.html
A rather expensive glass fish feeder!


----------



## Calum (4 Sep 2008)

Wow thats awesome planter cheers!


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Sep 2008)

It means he does like myself, George and many others do.  He unsticks the suckers and raises some of the Lily pipe above water level for non photoperiod (one third above and 2 thirds below) which brings in loads of O.  He leaves the filter on.

I actually leave it like this permanently, the fish like it, the water clarity seems to get even better and then I increase CO2 injection to allow for loss.

Looking at all of the pages seems Amano has stopped hiding everything away in the cabinets and is showing all the gear off hanging on the tank, clear stands etc.  Cool I think.

That fish feeder look as cool as in its hanging stand. lol.  might have to see if the cheapo copiers are doing those feeders. lol.

I like the way it says _"you can feed fish easily without looking around for a bottle of fish food"_.  Mr Amano,  Take a look in the cabinet under your tank. lol.  Cool anyway.

Mr Planter - You owe me a new monitor.  I tried putting my moniker at the end of my posts and have discovered that black marker doesnt scroll.

AC


----------



## planter (4 Sep 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Mr Planter - You owe me a new monitor.  I tried putting my moniker at the end of my posts and have discovered that black marker doesnt scroll.
> AC



DOH!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Sep 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> A rather expensive glass fish feeder!


Do ADA sell anything cheap??


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

I can't get it to work for me at all, I just get network timeout.


----------



## eoto (4 Sep 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I can't get it to work for me at all, I just get network timeout.


same for me =/


----------



## johnny70 (4 Sep 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I can't get it to work for me at all, I just get network timeout.



and me :?


----------



## JamesM (4 Sep 2008)

Timeout here too. Not sure if SkyBB are blocking sites in Japan again...


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

Who knows. Maybe it blocks it if you're not in Japan?


----------



## JamesM (4 Sep 2008)

http://www.the-cloak.com/Cloaked/+cfg=3 ... jp/aj_web/


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Sep 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> http://www.the-cloak.com/Cloaked/+cfg=32/http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/



thats the 1st time i have been on in months!!!


----------



## jay (4 Sep 2008)

Me too!! What happened??


----------



## jay (4 Sep 2008)

What is that? says I can't use it now because my IP is blocked.
Can't understand why I can't use ADA anymore.


----------



## JamesM (4 Sep 2008)

Search Google for anonymous browsing, then use one of the sites to view.

Your ISP might be blocking sites in Japan and/or China for some reason.


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

I use firefox 3 is there a patch to unblock sites do you know?


----------



## oldwhitewood (5 Sep 2008)

It looks to be a very well put together site, there is even an 'ask amano' section LOL where you can ask him anything, even stuff aquarium unrelated it seems. 

"If the temperature of the substrate is significantly low, the root growth of aquatic plants slows down as well. A Growth Plate, which is equipped with a heater and a thermostat inside, warms the entire substrate gradually and promotes the water circulation and the root growth of the aquatic plants."

OOOOOFFFF!


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> "If the temperature of the substrate is significantly low, the root growth of aquatic plants slows down as well. A Growth Plate, which is equipped with a heater and a thermostat inside, warms the entire substrate gradually and promotes the water circulation and the root growth of the aquatic plants."
> 
> OOOOOFFFF!



Heheh! They've been advertising them for ages :  "Growth Plate".

Was wondering when anyone here would notice!

Mark


----------

